#ubuntu-unregged 2012-08-05
<FloodBot1> r00tN, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Saturday?
<FloodBot1> ubuntulog_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> deegee__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between S and U in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> AGoodName, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-29
<FloodBot1> upgrayeddd: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Htbrdd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot1> onekt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> gerhard_j, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> atrius, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> chmorl_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> dduffey, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> din, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot1> din: Please give your answer here in the channel
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> Stardroid: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-30
<FloodBot1> Optichip, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> Optichip: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> onekt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> atrius, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> aladilas_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Tuesday?
<FloodBot1> atrius, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> gerhard_j, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-31
<FloodBot1> Htbrdd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot1> GabrieleV, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Xethron: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> onekt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> onekt2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> gerhard_j, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> onekt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> onekt2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> alekst, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-08-01
<FloodBot1> multiply: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
